# Pine Logs



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

I have about 40 pine logs cut from my lot when we cleared it in March. They are 8 and 10 feet long and 10 to 22 inches across. I have end sealed them with Anchorseal. 

Wondering how long they will last. 

I want to get a band sawmill but don't have the money right now. Have tried to get someone to come on site to cut but because of steepness of terrain no takers. I would prefer to cut them where they are and then use for a garage.


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

I dont no if it will happen in your area but in wisconsin pine sitting around in the summer will be turned to sawdust by bugs in no time, you can hear them chewing when you pass the pile of logs:thumbdown:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I have to agree with logger. If it were me I'd get those logs up off the ground and covered into some shelter, not tarps. Tarps trap moisture. 
Won't take long for powder post beetles to attack it. They love pine.
Nice stack.

Also the chewing on the logs and hearing it, is true. It's a strange sound. Lol


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Heard that sound with termites in a house wall once.
Problem was...it was MY HOUSE !!!!, and they ate 1 wall and a support beam before we caught em.

Can't he tarp and gas the logs?


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*csm*

Well if you can't aford a bandmill right now, you could always get a csm and mill them right away. That's what i would do.:yes:


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

That's a nice whack of logs and they are stacked well for a portable mill. It's hard to believe you can't find someone to saw them on site.

If you are up to some work, removing the bark and treating the logs with a borate product like Timbor will prevent future bug infestation. If borers are already present, though, Timbor will have little effect on them. You don't have to worry about Powder Post Beetles because they only infest lumber from deciduous trees.

The logs are probably already bluestained from fungal growth. Although that doesn't affect lumber strength, continued fungal growth that leads to spalting and rot is the big issue. Summer heat combined with the moisture trapped in the log is ideal for fungal growth.

If they were my logs and I could not find a portable sawyer to mill them, I would parbuckle them onto a trailer and haul them to a sawyer. That's several thousand BF of construction lumber that will probably go to waste otherwise.

The sawyer I used prior to getting my own mill charged $0.23 per bf for sawing Pine.


----------



## Stinger4me (Nov 27, 2009)

The insects mentioned are pine bark beetles. The can be a disaster as mentioned earlier in this post. One of the factors is dry conditions and logs should not be stored on a timber sale because the logs will come in and when the cuts logs are gone the beetles will move to trees. You might check with a person from the Extension Service may be able to help out with this matter.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

need to get em milled. i have that problem here in mid ga as well


----------



## gvwp (Jun 17, 2012)

The staining is a problem as well. I have a large number of Eastern White Pine logs here and they have only been cut about 4 months but with this heat they are staining badly. I use the lumber for moulder blanks to make T&G, trim, and flooring so stain is a problem. The beetles are a problem too so you want to get them milled. Looks like a great stack of logs. Should make nice lumber.


----------

